# How to attach skin of the green star polyp to the rock?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I have green star polyp which is attached to the rock, but portion of the skin 1.5" x 2" hangs on the side. The polyps start to grow on this part. I want to detach this piece and attach it to the other rock.
How to do it properly?
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Use a razor blade or sharp scissors to cut the polyps off of the rock where you want it detached. You can attach it to a rock in one of several ways:

you can wedge it between rocks - it will attach by itself in 2 to 3 days.

you can glue it to a rock with crazy glue (gel type works best)

you can tie it on with string or an elastic band

you can keep it down with a mesh (like those mesh bags that avacados or clementines come in) until it attaces.

I use the superglue method all the time with most of my frags. Works nice and fast and is cheap - you can use the dollar store gel superglue.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you Ameekplec

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

